# Coconut Milk Products



## StirBlue (Feb 7, 2007)

Coconut Shrimp is becoming very popular.  I have not made a shrimp dish like this for a long tme and I lived 1500 miles across the nation when I did.  
   I am looking at possible products for making coconut shrimp.  I don't get as excited as most about buying coconuts in Illinois.  They look prehistoric.  I think the ones I passed on 15 years ago are the same ones that they have now wrapped in plastic and labeled "organic".  Very small (probably shrunk), very dark in color, and they give me the creeps!
   I was checking out the canned coconut milk which they have next to the evaporated milk (?)  The only coconut milk was labeled "Thai Coconut Milk."  
   What kind of coconut milk is that?


----------



## jennyema (Feb 7, 2007)

When you ask "what kind of coconut milk is that" what do you mean?

Also most coconut shrimp recipes don't use cocnut milk -- just shredded coconut you can buy in a bag in the baking aisle.


----------



## Yakuta (Feb 7, 2007)

StirBlue as Jennyema asked can you clarify what do you mean by coconut shrimps.  Shrimps can be fried with a batter that has coconut flakes in it or you can cook the shrimps in a coconut based sauce (curry).  

For the first version you would need shredded coconut and not the milk.  I am not sure where you live in IL.  If you can elaborate I can give you some good sources where you can buy good quality frozen shredded coconut that does not look old or nasty.  

I also have great luck picking up fresh coconuts at my farmers market.  It's a bit of work than I have time to put in so I buy the frozen stuff.  You can also get dry coconut flakes unsweetend versions at Indian stores and also at stores like Whole Foods.

The product you came accross in the store is coconut milk.  It is used by a lot of asian cuisines to make their version of curry.  Thai cuisine, Indonesian, Sri Lankan, Burmese and Indian all use this product for their own concoctions.  

The two products - milk and flakes are not interchangable in recipes.


----------



## mish (Feb 7, 2007)

StirBlue said:
			
		

> Coconut Shrimp is becoming very popular. I have not made a shrimp dish like this for a long tme and I lived 1500 miles across the nation when I did.
> I am looking at possible products for making coconut shrimp. I don't get as excited as most about buying coconuts in Illinois. They look prehistoric. I think the ones I passed on 15 years ago are the same ones that they have now wrapped in plastic and labeled "organic". Very small (probably shrunk), very dark in color, and they give me the creeps!
> I was checking out the canned coconut milk which they have next to the evaporated milk (?) The only coconut milk was labeled "Thai Coconut Milk."
> What kind of coconut milk is that?


 
StirBlue, for the coconut shrimp, you can use packaged shredded coconut - as already mentioned. The Thai Coconut milk, is delicious - but I used it for other dishes. The brand, as I recall is, A Taste of Thai. Get the low fat - it's been around in most markets for quite some time. I have a coconut dip somewhere in my files. Let us know how it turned out.


----------



## StirBlue (Feb 7, 2007)

This is the recipe that I have been thinking about making.  I have everything except for the coconut milk.  

I have found coconut milk on the canned fruit isle before in the section of carrot juice, kraut juice .... (not to degrade coconut milk; that's just where the grocery put it).

I can give you some good sources where you can buy good quality frozen shredded coconut that does not look old or nasty.   I would be very grateful for that information.  I live in Pekin, IL (10 miles across the IL River from Peoria)

I am also looking for powdered sugar that does not contain cornstarch.  (an unrelated recipe)  I know that I can grind granulated sugar in the blender but it's not a consistent fine powdery form.  

*Curry-Coconut Shrimp*
INGREDIENTS

1 teaspoon canola oil
1/2 cup minced onion
1/2 cup minced red bell pepper
1 clove garlic, minced
1 teaspoon ground cumin
3/4 teaspoon ground coriander
1/2 teaspoon curry powder
1/2 cup light coconut milk
1 teaspoon sugar
1/4 teaspoon crushed red pepper flakes
1 pound jumbo shrimp, peeled and deveined
1 tablespoon cornstarch
1 tablespoon water
2 tablespoons chopped fresh cilantro
*DIRECTIONS*


Heat oil in large, nonstick saucepan over medium heat. Saute onion, red pepper, and garlic until vegetables begin to soften, about 3 minutes.
Season with cumin, coriander, and curry powder. Cook for 1 more minute. Stir in coconut milk, sugar, and crushed red pepper flakes. Bring to a boil. Reduce heat, and simmer, uncovered for 2 minutes.
Stir in shrimp, and increase heat to medium-high. Cook and stir until shrimp is cooked through, about 4 minutes.
In a small bowl, combine cornstarch with 1 tablespoon water. Stir into shrimp mixture, and cook until sauce has thickened, about 1 minute. Stir in cilantro, and remove from heat.


----------



## jennyema (Feb 7, 2007)

For that recipe, use the canned coconut milk that you found.  If it's "Taste of Thai" brand, all the better.  Its usually in the asian section of the supermarket.  If it's not "lite" that's still ok.  More calories but will taste fine.  Don't use the water from a fresh coconut or coconut cream.

Make sure it's room temp and that you shake it up VERY well.

Also, the recipe has no salt in it, so IMO will be pretty bland.  I'd definitely recommend adding soy sauce and/or fish sauce and maybe even a little salt too.  To taste, that is.


----------



## Yakuta (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi Stirblue sorry my sources are mostly in the suburbs of Chicago and that is quite a long drive for you so they will not work. 

As Jennyema stated get the coconut milk from the grocery store (the brand you indicated is fine).  The only coconut milk product you should not buy are the ones that are labeled as Coco Lopez.  They are to make frozen drinks such as pina colada and are loaded with sugar.  You don't want to add them to your curry recipe.


----------



## karadekoolaid (Feb 7, 2007)

StirBlue said:
			
		

> This is the recipe that I have been thinking about making. I have everything except for the coconut milk.
> 
> I have found coconut milk on the canned fruit isle before in the section of carrot juice, kraut juice .... (not to degrade coconut milk; that's just where the grocery put it)...


 
Stirblue: Thai Coconut Milk is made from partially mature coconuts.They're green or orange on the outside, and I doubt very much you'd find them where you live. They look like this: 







The white bit in the middle thickens, then the coconut falls off the tree. The outside husk is removed and we get a brown nut, as many of us are used to.

There are two kinds of coconut milk used in Asian cookery - the "first" coconut milk, and the "second". The first is obtained, as below. 

Shake that brown nut and, if you hear water in the middle, buy it. 
Remove the water (or milk, as I always knew it) and then remove the meat. 
Grate the meat ( I put it into a processor and grind it) and add it to about 1 litre ( 2 pts, plus a bit more) of boiling water. Boli for about 15 minutes, then cool and strain. You have your coconut milk.

I do not have the ready-made comforts of Tinned Coconut Milk here, so I've had to learn to make my own!


----------



## boufa06 (Feb 8, 2007)

StirBlue, if the can or packet says "coconut milk" then it is what you are looking for.  Some are pretty thick in consistency in which case, add some water to dilute it.  As for coconut juice, it should say "coconut juice or drink".  This comes from young coconuts whose flesh is soft and eaten with a spoon. If drunk straight from the fruit, the juice is very refreshing and thirst quenching.  Once canned, it is usually loaded with sugar.

If you have difficulty getting coconut milk, you can replace it with milk.


----------



## StirBlue (Feb 8, 2007)

Shake that brown nut and, if you hear water in the middle, buy it. 
Remove the water (or milk, as I always knew it) and then remove the meat. 
Grate the meat ( I put it into a processor and grind it) and add it to about 1 litre ( 2 pts, plus a bit more) of boiling water. Boli for about 15 minutes, then cool and strain. You have your coconut milk.

I do not have the ready-made comforts of Tinned Coconut Milk here, so I've had to learn to make my own![/quote]

I have a bit of experience with coconuts but you have refreshed my memory of some things.  It has been a long time since I shook a coconut.  
   I thought canned goods were universal.  I will send you some canned coconut milk if you send me some coconuts.   

   There were two kinds of coconut milk, whole & lite.  They process the coconut just as you do to produce coconut milk.  

   I bought a can of the lite because that is what the recipe called for.  I also bought a package of shredded coconut to try the batter fried coconut shrimp.   

  Where do I send the canned coconut milk?


----------



## Mel! (Feb 8, 2007)

Hello Stirblue

I usually buy coconut milk, in a tin, which is labled Thai coconut milk. 
I think is is called that, becase it is imported from Thailand. 
I use it, for the cooking, and like it. I use it, for curries, soups and deserts. 

Mel


----------



## StirBlue (Feb 8, 2007)

boufa06 said:
			
		

> StirBlue, if the can or packet says "coconut milk" then it is what you are looking for. Some are pretty thick in consistency in which case, add some water to dilute it. As for coconut juice, it should say "coconut juice or drink". This comes from young coconuts whose flesh is soft and eaten with a spoon. If drunk straight from the fruit, the juice is very refreshing and thirst quenching. Once canned, it is usually loaded with sugar.
> 
> If you have difficulty getting coconut milk, you can replace it with milk.


 
The whole milk (coconut) seemed to be thick.  I don't think there is coconut juice, it was just a place to put coconut milk on the canned fruit isle.  We do have nectar drinks on this isle.  

As for sugar, most of our products are loaded with corn syrup.  I live in one of the corn belt states and the processing plants for making corn syrup really smells up the air with an unpleasant odor.  Most of this corn syrup goes to Chicago.  They make major processed foods there.  Other products made with the corn syrup are medicines like cough syrups...etc.  The sweet taste is enhanced with sodium products especially dry cereals and fruity tasting drinks.  

Now I know that when I am in a bind, I can use milk....thanks


----------



## StirBlue (Feb 8, 2007)

Mel! said:
			
		

> Hello Stirblue
> 
> I usually buy coconut milk, in a tin, which is labled Thai coconut milk.
> I think is is called that, becase it is imported from Thailand.
> ...


 
I notice that they have recipes online.  Can't wait to check it out.  (you used the word tin instead of can, where are you from?)


----------



## mish (Feb 8, 2007)

Mel, this is what I used:

A TASTE OF THAI - Thai Products For Home Thai Cooking

The store locator:

A Taste of Thai - Stores near you
(I noticed Kroger listed. I think they own Ralph's, one of the major grocery stores in S. California.)

Their on-line store:

Andre Prost Inc. Online Shopping

Recipes:
Pad Thai recipe plus satay, curry, peanut sauce, sticky rice, coconut soup, and thai ingredients such as rice noodles, coconut milk, fish sauce, curry paste.


----------



## Candocook (Feb 10, 2007)

COOL cookbooks. Thanks!!
A really good hard copy cookbook for Thai is   Thai Quick and Easy.


----------



## jesse_cool5 (Feb 14, 2007)

Coconut Rice is the best great though not the best for you because of the sugar and the coconut cream and milk that is added. If i find time ill type up my recipe and post it if not a simple google search will bring up a lot of different recipes.


----------



## Mel! (Feb 15, 2007)

Hello Stir Blue.

I am from Ireland. 
But, I have lived in Germany, for the last 4 years.

Mel


----------



## Mel! (Feb 15, 2007)

Here is my coconut rice recipe. 
I made it up, myself, and have made it a few times. Delicious!!!!

Put  500g of coconut milk and 1 cup of risotto type rice, and a half teaspoon of cinnimon in a pot. Heat, until hot. Turn off the heat, and leave on the afterheat, for an hour. 
Stirr in some honey. Quantity according to your taste. U can also stirr in some safron, if u want.
Put in an oven proof dish. 
Line up some sliced banannas or mangos, on top, and bake in the oven, until golden. 
Serve hot or cold, on its own, or with whipped fresh cream. 

Mel


----------



## Mel! (Feb 15, 2007)

While we are on the subject of coconut rice, feel free, to improve my recipe.
Would u have any recommendations, about other ingredients, which would be good, in it.

Mel


----------



## attie (Feb 15, 2007)

We have canned coconut milk and coconut cream, sweetend or unsweet, no juice. If we want juice we have to go pick our own.
I like to cook rice in sweet coconut cream or milk with raisins in it for desert.


----------



## boufa06 (Feb 15, 2007)

The type of rice Asians use in coconut milk rice (dessert) is glutinous or sticky rice.  However, there is another version of coconut milk rice called Nasi Lemak in South-East Asia which uses normal Thai rice.  This is a main dish for lunch or dinner.  It is accompanied by side dishes such as stir-fried water convolvulus (Kang Kong), or long beans with chilli, deep fried anchovies, omelette etc.


----------

